# AO Smith gas water heater - main burner won't stay lit



## ianshomeimp (Aug 24, 2011)

water heater has electronic ignition. Pilot lights successfully, main burner comes on but after a few minutes the system shuts down.


----------



## Fortypopper (Apr 8, 2012)

Any fix on this?


----------



## wctekkk (May 29, 2012)

*water heater*

what type of w/h power vent,direct vent,flame guard? does the flame and pilot go out and is it before or after it has reached temp?Really would narrow down the problem with more info.Look inside burner area check for any water sometimes there is a very small drip that lands on top of the burner.If no leak then it's a control valve,air intake or vent issue but need make and model and first 4 on serial #


----------



## Protocol. (May 31, 2012)

is this a new piece of equipment? Has it always been this way? model, s/n, manufacturer always helps. What do you mean 'the system shuts down'? Does the burner shut off, or the entire unit?

There are intermittent pilot systems out there. They will ignite the pilot, satisfy, run the burner till the call for heat is satisfied, then turn both the pilot and burner off.


----------

